
We Just Got More Evidence a Large Meteorite Smashed into Earth 12,800 Years Ago - tim333
https://www.sciencealert.com/a-large-meteorite-could-have-hit-the-earth-12-800-years-ago-and-caused-massive-climate-changes
======
sawaruna
[Graham Hancock nodding in the distance]

